# V Codes - Homework Help



## ejohnson841 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is an exercise from "V Codes" and requires two codes.  Just hoping for guidance on where to begin.  I'm thinking primary code is an examination and secondary is pregnancy, not yet confirmed???

"Patient is seen in the office for a fractured rib.  No x-rays are taken because patient thinks she is pregnant."

(Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this.  Couldn't find any place for homework help.)


----------



## Sandy Stevens (Oct 8, 2011)

Sounds correct, if I understand what is meant by, ".... code is an examination..." If, by that you mean, the examination is for the rib fracture, then ->>> Primary code will be the reason for the visit, which is the rib fracture, then code first, 807.x (4th digit depends on rib if known; 0-9). Pregnancy, unconfirmed is V72.40. Right?

If I have the scenario wrong, holler. Someone will chime in, I'm sure.
Sandy


----------



## ejohnson841 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sandra K Stevens said:


> Sounds correct, if I understand what is meant by, ".... code is an examination..." If, by that you mean, the examination is for the rib fracture, then ->>> Primary code will be the reason for the visit, which is the rib fracture, then code first, 807.x (4th digit depends on rib if known; 0-9). Pregnancy, unconfirmed is V72.40. Right?
> 
> If I have the scenario wrong, holler. Someone will chime in, I'm sure.
> Sandy



Thank you so much Sandy.  I was so confused because I was trying to assign a V code to the "examination" but I think it is like you said, the diagnostic code.


----------

